# Stupid P0100 Code - Replace MAF 2xs



## traffic_tom (Apr 7, 2008)

So my car(2000 Nissan Sentra SR20DE) stalls and sputters. The SES light came on and I had Pepboys pull the code.
*
P0100 
Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Malfunction *

So I replace the MAF with one off Ebay for $100.

A week later same thing happened. So I took it to a shop.....they replaced the MAF again with a whole brand new Python unit which cost like $350. 

Guess what same junk a week later. So after 2 MAF's its obviously not the problem yet the code is still P0100.

Any guess on what the problem is? Also what should I do?


----------



## tyggr (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea, I am having the same problem and I did exactly the same thing also. this is about to be my third MAF sensor also...So please help traffic tom out so you can help me out also....


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

double check the wiring at the connector. Sometimes they'll crack with age right at the connector and you wont see it til you tug the wires. Also i had a 95 sentra GXE that i went through 3 auto zone MAFs before i fixed it. I recommend going OEM if it's a possibility, if not get one with a warranty and keep exchanging them til it's right. The auto store guys kept asking me "you sure you have a bad MAF" and after the 3rd they never saw me again lol. Sometimes ECMs will fail and throw "bobo codes" codes that arent really there but the ecm thinks theyre bad. Generaly these bobo codes wont cause problems tho so since you have a problem i think it's not fixed yet. Only thing that can cause that is wiring to the MAF or MAF itself unless the input circuits in the ECM fail which is very rare.


----------

